# Brisket with bone



## bishgeo (Mar 29, 2015)

Was watching man Fire food they were at a bbq joint in Texas cooking brisket. They cooked it 6 hrs then wraped it cooked 1 1/2 more seems not enough cook time but when they were slicing it it had a bone in it. ??


----------



## gary s (Mar 29, 2015)

They were probably doing Ribs

Gary


----------



## bishgeo (Mar 30, 2015)

Seriously you think I don't know the difference I watched them cook the brisket then slice it but what ever cut they used had a bone like a pork steak.


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 30, 2015)

Hello.  Brisket is attached to a bone.  If you go to a wholesaler you can get the brisket on the bone.  What you see in the grocery store is a "packer trimmed" brisket.  It has been taken off the bone and an initial trimming has been done to it by the meat packer.  Often they are then trimmed further and even separated into flat and point by the retailer which allows them to put the price up.  If they went to a wholesaler and asked for the bone to remain then that is what you saw.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## bishgeo (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks just never seen any body do one with the bone in and they only cooked them 7-8 hours but they looked like flats not whole briskest.


----------



## bruno994 (Mar 30, 2015)

bishgeo, you don't happen to remember the name of the joint do you?  I know I have seen the episode where they went to Snows, but maybe this was a different episode.  I know Snows says he only wraps for a few hours, just what works with his process, probably cooking hotter, 275 plus maybe.  As far as bone in, a lot of the packaging I see says "boneless beef brisket", but I have never seen a bone in brisket.  I am not so sure about a wholesaler, but i can imagine a butcher would be able to provide you a bone in brisket if that is what you wanted.  The brisket is connected to rib bones 1-4.  Here is a good article on brisket...

http://www.texasmonthly.com/story/bbq-anatomy-101-know-your-brisket

I know a few of the Texas joints offer shoulder clod, could that have been where the bone came in to play?


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 30, 2015)

Hello.  I never tied brisket to a bone until I move here to the "north pole".  To get a "brisket" as I know it I had to go to a wholesaler.  A place where they had sides of beef hanging and they could cut what I thought I wanted.  So after much cussing and discussing we finally decided on what I wanted and then the question:  Bone in?

WHAT THA!  IT'S A BRISKET!  BONE???  WHAT *** BONE???  I had never given it any thought before.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## bishgeo (Mar 30, 2015)

I believe it was snows had ol lady pit master


----------



## bruno994 (Mar 30, 2015)

Yep, Ms. Tootsie...she handles all the ribs, chickens and other meats, while Kerry the owner tends to the briskets.  I don't remember a bone in the briskets, but I have it on DVR, I'll watch it again tonight.


----------



## bishgeo (Mar 30, 2015)

Right at the end where they slice it


----------



## bruno994 (Apr 1, 2015)

Got some screen caps of the episode...

the meat that looks like it has a bone in it, appears to be a white meat, some pork loin maybe, just kind of flat (lol)...now what kind of bone that is on top, not sure...doesn't look like a rib bone which would have been connected to the loin at one time...

.













SNOWS1.JPG



__ bruno994
__ Apr 1, 2015






Here is a shot of the brisket...different color and texture...













SNOWS2.JPG



__ bruno994
__ Apr 1, 2015






As far as his shorter cook time, if you look at the briskets as he was rubbing and getting on the smoker, they look to be only 8 to 10 pounders.


----------

